# plastic pop bottles for mist kit???



## goat (Mar 1, 2008)

Has anyone used plastic bottles for Mist Kits???


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 1, 2008)

We don't use plastic, but we do use soda and beer bottles that take crown caps. They're great for parade watching, etc.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 1, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> We don't use plastic, but we do use soda and beer bottles that take crown caps. They're great for parade watching, etc.




Boy....that could get sloppy...


----------



## Wayne1 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a similar question about the Orchard Breezin' kits - I am wondering if I can bottle them in beer bottles with caps? The size of the container is about right -I think that cork lets the bottles "breath" (I may be wrong on that) but didn't know if that would matter with these wine cooler-style beverages
thanks!


----------



## PeterZ (Aug 22, 2008)

I use beer bottles with beer caps for that style of wine.


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2008)

Pilsner Urquell bottles? 
Another good one to reuse the bottles is Samual Adams Octoberfest.


----------



## PeterZ (Aug 25, 2008)

Since I drink about 1 sixpack of beer a month, I cannot accumulate bottles that way. I am forced to buy them.


----------



## Wayne1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback - I think I will put some in beer bottles and I also came into some smaller glass Coke bottles that I think Iwill utilize also - Thanks again


----------



## bmckee56 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wayne said:


> Thanks for the feedback - I think I will put some in beer bottles and I also came into some smaller glass Coke bottles that I think Iwill utilize also - Thanks again




Wayne:


I used brown plastic bottles withplastic screwcaps which I purchased from a LHBS near my home. I used them for Hard Lemonade made recently and I was very pleased with them. I do not think I would do any long term storage with them, but for short term they work very nicely.


I did not bother with labeling or any of the frilly things we are all known to do with our bottles. I knew the bottle would be emptied quickly. You can also reuse them after a thorough cleaning and sanitizing rinse.


Salute!


----------



## termini (Aug 26, 2008)

I have seen this in other posts...What does LHBS mean? is it for" Local ( something) Brew Supply?


----------



## Travisty (Aug 26, 2008)

It stands for Local *Home* Brew Supply/Shop/Store termini.


Took me a while to figure that one out too.


----------

